# what is this design



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

what does everyone call this type of design
how do you think they did it
who wins the cookie


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like they did a poor job rolling on some mud and than slid the roller around,,i will call it the...close enough finish..


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I was thinking they used their forearm, and it's called "Jungle boogies"


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> what does everyone call this type of design
> how do you think they did it
> who wins the cookie


broom.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Plastic Bag on something? I believe it's called something like "Fern Leaf."


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Plastic Bag on something?


That's what I thought it looked like too.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

my OLD man took insulation / wraped in plastic on a 2x20 '' board on a stick. roll the ceiling with thin mud / 9 '' roller , roll 1 way then cross roll keep it even , then stomp, it's a pain , have to stomp each section twice. its a popcorn look, WITHOUT the popcorn. no1 wants pop any more , they hate it . this they can paint now or later. pop called it the bag pattern.


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

its crinkled up wax paper over glue and then rolled,i like peanut butter cookies:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> what does everyone call this type of design
> how do you think they did it
> who wins the cookie


broom!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

alright 2buck....just tell us already.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> alright 2buck....just tell us already.


checkers wins the cookie,except they call it cabbage leaf around here.Iv'e heard the term fern before.
plastic bag with insulation in it,and you snap your wrist back and forth.
It was my 1st attempt in my own house around 18 years ago,a practice run.
so no picking on me 
it's the only place I could get pics,never seen no one mention this design before so.....


----------



## The_Texture_Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> checkers wins the cookie,except they call it cabbage leaf around here.Iv'e heard the term fern before.
> plastic bag with insulation in it,and you snap your wrist back and forth.
> It was my 1st attempt in my own house around 18 years ago,a practice run.
> so no picking on me
> it's the only place I could get pics,never seen no one mention this design before so.....


I wonder why.........:blink:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

My thing was matching textures and I never saw that one before. It would have been a challenge..._without your explanation._

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Say, 2Buck, how big was the bag? And how full of insulation? Every once in a while people want something "different". This might be the ticket.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

just any garbage bag (avoid the seam) and cut a bat of R 12 insulation in half,stick it in the bag,make it into a ball with a knot where your hand goes.you can change the insulation to what ever size you want though,experiment,basically ,if you take the garbage out for your wife,and you know how to tie the knot......no twist ties
the trick is to start in a corner,do 2 strokes out towards the room,then turn and always work into your work,finish design in a corner,boarders are needed too
my old partner was a old plaster guy ,his looked good,he would do 2 quick wrist snaps then did dip bag in the bucket and do it again.
what I did wrong in these picks
would not keep wrist snapping,would kind of get dragging instead
think my mud was too stiff
low ceiling and was on stilts,so did not have a good visual on it,when I got down and looked at it it was oh sh1t and too late,so keep a arms length away
I think the older generation like the capt,who are way older than me,could do a better job of it,there was no knock down back then so.....:whistling2:
post a pic if you do it one day tim,so we can see what it should look like ,lol


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation. I sure wan't thinking I could do better! I thought yours looked great. My Dad was a palster man. Saw him do an oak leaf design in a theatre. Amazing. He was good. I didn't get much of that talent. I have to work real hard at it. He just had a flair. Artistic. Thanks for sharing. I may have to give this a shot. Don't really like the stomp textures that I see and kinda get tired of knockdown and orange peel. Something different for a change.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I sure wan't thinking I could do better! I thought yours looked great. My Dad was a palster man. Saw him do an oak leaf design in a theatre. Amazing. He was good. I didn't get much of that talent. I have to work real hard at it. He just had a flair. Artistic. Thanks for sharing. I may have to give this a shot. Don't really like the stomp textures that I see and kinda get tired of knockdown and orange peel. Something different for a change.


oh no,mine was a fail if you seen his,his looked like 2 cabbage leafs laying side by side ,mine looks like a smear,a smudge,and then a ripple.then your suppose to paint over it with a high gloss paint,I used flat,I don't get why in the pics they came out real dark.In one way thank god they did.
I sorta remember him saying it's like faking a throw in baseball with the wrist snapping ,then pulling back,that means any yank could do this design.
now if there was a design I could do with a hockey stick,,,,:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't get why in the pics they came out real dark.


Your camera meter tends to see things in a tone called medium gray, and exposed the media accordingly. To make whites come out white, you need to overexpose by 1-1/2 to 2 stops. Whoa...I feel like I just slipped into a photography forum.....:nerd:


----------

